# grub

## spyro

hi, 

folgendes problem.

ich hab auf meiner slave festplatte gentoo 1.2 stage 3 installiert 

und den grub so eingestellt:

im grub:

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

und in der menu.lst:

title=gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb3

das funktioniert auch alles nur hab ich auf der master platte mein win system  

welche zu der zeit der installation nicht angeschlossen war.

jetzt ist sie wieder dran doch kann ich die systeme nur booten wenn ich im bios einmal "ide-0 = master" auswähle oder "ide-1 = slave" ...

wie mache ich dem grub jetzt klar das es auf der master platte noch eine win partition gibt ?

oder wie packe ich den grub in den mbr der master platte. bzw. wie sehen die parameter für die einzellenen systeme danach aus ?

fragen über fragen *verwirr*   :Confused: 

----------

## tooly

Hallo spyro,

ich würde folgendes tun :

- Windows Platte als Master und Gentoo Platte als Slave

- die Gentoo CD booten und wie bei der installation das System einbinden und mit chroot zum Gentoo system wechseln

- mit grub-install grub in den mbr installieren

- /etc/fstab und /boot/grub/menu.lst anpassen

- Gentoo verlassen, die CD entfernen, von Platte booten und hoffen das es klappt.

mfg

  tooly

----------

## spyro

supi   :Very Happy: 

dank dir hat funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

